# Peeloff paper for applique, what's it called?



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Need help from the quilting geniuses! Just received this email from my niece. I suggested freezer paper but sounds like it is something developed for applique. Many thanks for your help. 


" I had a couple questions on quilting. Carre's sister was here and they were making table runners. Laurie had this stuff that you iron the fabric on, then cut out what you want..shape, then peel the paper off the back and iron that on the runner/quilt, then sew on the machine. I have no idea what it was called, and Carrie called me to ask if i knew what it was............some how we both missed what this stuff was called and you are the only one I could think of that would know."


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Fusible webbing....like wonder -under.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

http://www.patchwork-and-quilting.com/fusible-web-applique.html

this may help.

I fuse the fabric on then trace my piece out, then cut it out.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

yup, "WonderUnder" is the name brand. Fusible webbing is one of the best inventions ever (even though I don't applique!)

Any fabric or craft store will have it, usually with the interfacings to purchase by the yard, 1/2 yd, etc. I think you can also find it in packages elsewhere in the store too


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I got some of the stuff with another brand name at WalMart last week for a $1.97 a yard.
Also the fabric stores carry the wonder under. Problem is that the JoAnns are closing the two smaller sotres and the new super store does not open until the 11th of Nov and they are out. Need to make a trip to Hancocks and see what they have. I very seldom go there because of their location.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use Shades Soft Fuse. Steam a Seam Lite is another.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

*nod* "Fusible webbing" would be the generic name, there are a number of name brands. You can get it by the yard at some stores, or in a small package or a big roll. At my quilt guild we jokingly refer to it as "lick & stick".


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks so much! I have never used these because I love patchwork piecing and never do applique. 

I used to use Stitch Witchery years ago.

Will pass this advice on to her!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are going to sew over it, be sure it is lite-the heavier stuff will gum up your needle and your project will be stiff.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, thanks, I will pass it on.


----------

